# Mister or light 12" pop up



## Rescuefescue (Apr 29, 2020)

I have a small 8x8 garden area and want to add a pop up like a 12" so it can get up over some of the flowers and spray a nice fine water or mister. I was looking at rainbird 1812 but not sure if that will be what I want or what nozzles to use. Anyone know what I should be using for this?


----------

